# Police Raid Massage Parlors



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

3 women arrested on prostitution charges as police raid 8 massage parlors in Hampden, Hampshire counties  
* By Patrick Johnson *

*November 04, 2009, 8:10PM*

Six other people were arrested on immigration charges. Full story »

You gotta love the comment section, we're damned if we do and damned if we don't.
Sorry, I just couldn't resist the "too boo-coo" comment, it's not beneath me...


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Why do I not find out about these places until after they are broken up?


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

The comments are from the same people who tell you to stop all the cars speeding near their home, and they're the first ones to get caught, and then they tell you they are not the criminals and don't you have anything better to do.


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

So no more happy ending??


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

FIFY Griff..


> 3 women arrested on prostitution charges as police raid 8 massage parlors in Hampden, Hampshire counties, but on the lighter side, the police never looked so relaxed.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Authorities think 8 massage parlors raided in Hampden, Hampshire counties may be linked to Chinese organized crime ring*

Authorities think 8 massage parlors raided in Hampden, Hampshire counties may be linked to Chinese organized crime ring | Breaking News - MassLive.com - - MassLive.com

Again, the comment section of this poorly written article is laden with punk "customers" with bleeding hearts for these "innocent victims." 
I'm not surprised but I can't understand how people like this exist in society.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> Why do I not find out about these places until after they are broken up?


 Because Sniper is one-way, and keeps this info. all to himself:letitall:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

FIFY FPD



263FPD said:


> Because Sniper is 85/2, and keeps this info. all to himself:letitall:


----------

